# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Gaziantep maçı şifresiz olacak!

## ceyda

Spor Toto Süper Lig'de cuma günü Gaziantepspor'a konuk olacak Beşiktaş'ın bu mücadelesi, şifresiz olarak yayınlanacak.
fft104mm2769286.jpg

Ligin ikinci yarısında her hafta bir mücadeleyi şifre koymadan yayınlama kararı alan Lig TV, 20. haftada Siyah-Beyazlıların karşılaşmasını takipçilerine ücretsiz sunacak. Digiturkü olan ancak Lig TV pakedi olmayan bütün futbolseverler, Beşiktaşın bu mücadelesini şifresiz olarak izleyebilecek.

Kaynak

----------

